# Circuito secuencial para banda transportadora con 2 temporizadores ()



## markarla (Mar 28, 2009)

Hola que tal! Estoy haciendo un circuito para el control de una banda transportadora, el cual consiste en un arranque y paro para un motor y 2 temporizadores cada 1 con su actuador correspondiente! 
Lo que necesito es que si la banda esta girando a la hora de accionar el temporizador 1 automaticamente apague la banda y prenda el actuador y despues del paso de unos segundos siga funcionando la banda, lo mismo seria para el segundo temporizador.

Al momento de conectar la salida del temporizador a una compuerta inversora y de ahi a la compuerta OR y de igual forma la salida del 555 ala entrada del inversor se elimina la funcion de arranque y paro, aunque si hace la funcion de que si esta girando la banda y se activar el temporizador se para y luego vuelve a prender, pero lo que quiero es que no se inhabilite la funcion de arranque y paro, ademas de que forma se pueden conectar los 2 temporizadores sin que se acionen al mismo tiempo, ya que lo qe se pretende es simular un proceso que obviamente va por partes!

Espero su ayuda! Adjunto una Imagen de los circuitos!


----------



## xbonsx (Mar 28, 2009)

Yo necesito hacer un temorizador de 1 segundo (en un proto), pero no lo logro solo alcanzo los 1.4 segs, y es necesario que sea de un segundo ya que requiero de este para poder diseñar un circuito transceptor de 1 bit/sec.


----------

